# SSD und Spiele



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

Ich überlege schon seit einigerzeit eine SSD zu kaufen, habe mir schon den Info Thread angeguckt, der ja zeigt wie viel besser eine SSD im Alltag ist.

Nun meine Frage, ich habe folgendes gelesen:


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Eine SSD rockt im Alltag weit mehr als +15% mehr Fps - aber so was von.


FPS = Spieleleistung?
Aber im Info Thread steht nichts bezüglich der Spieleleistung...
PCGH Marc sagt +15%...

Stimmt das?
Oder geht es nur wenn man die Spiele auch auf die SSD installiert?
Weil ich dachte dann ehr an: SSD --> Betriebssystem System HDD --> Daten

Mein Sys:
Phenom X4 9650 @ 2,6 GHz
4 GB DDR 2 800
Ati 5770 1GB


----------



## kress (5. Dezember 2010)

FPS= Frames per Second.

Und nein, eine SSD erhöht die Spieleleistung nicht. Lies den Satz noch ein paar mal durch, damit du ihn verstehst.

Er ist so gemeint, dass eine SSD im System mehr bringt als wenn man sie weglässt, aber dafür ne dicke Graka kauft die 15% mehr Leistung in Spielen bringt.^^
Kann ich eigentlich bestätigen.
Bei der FPS kommts ja eh auf Gpu und Cpu an, da hat ne SSD nicht wirklich was zu sagen.^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2010)

Na wenn das Spiel auf der SSd installiert ist, soll das doch nur die Ladezeiten erheblich verkürzen!?
Würde bei den aktuellen Preisen eine kleine ganz klar nur fürs Betriebssystem und und wichtige Programme nutzen...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Dezember 2010)

kress schrieb:


> FPS= Frames per Second.



Ja das ist mit klar... ^^
Ich meine nur ob es in diesem Fall halt eben so gemeint ist das sie Spieleleistung bringt, weil 15%+ FPS wären ja Spieleleistung...

Aber da der Satz ja anderst gemeint ist bzw. ich ihn falsch verstanden habe hat sich das ja dann sowieso erledigt....


----------



## kress (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja gut, hast du halt mal 10sec weniger Ladezeit, dafür ist der Speicherplatz viel zu teuer.
Os mit ein paar Programmen drauf und gut ist.
Nutze selber eine 60gb SSD, kann das nur empfehlen, hab noch >30gb frei.
Allein schon, weil die HDD entlastet wird und dann in Spielen etwas flotter ist, lohnt es sich.

Hier mal meine Spinpoint F3 mit und ohne System. (schneller ohne Os darauf)


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey, so schauts bei mir auch aus. 
Denke auch, das bei den derzeitigen Preisen, eine 60 GB "Edel-SSD" mit OS und Proggis völlig ausreichend sind.


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2010)

wie du geschrieben hast, hast du ja sicher schon den angepinten ssd thread von mir 
angeschaut...wir haben dort auch spielebench und Alttagsbench gemacht.
Wie gesagt, mehr FPS wirst du durch eine SSD nicht bekommen 
nur die spiele starten halt schneller. Aber für massig games sind SSD einfach noch viel zu teuer.
ich denke eine 60gb SSD für 100€ ist die beste wahl.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Dezember 2010)

frames per second = bilder pro sekunde

eine ssd kann keine bilder berechnen, daher keine FPS verbesserung. spiele sollte man nicht auf eine SSD packen, da man wenig vorteile hat.
preis pro GB bei einer SSD ist auch teurer, wie bei einer HDD. spiele laden auf einer SSD 5% bis 10% schneller. anwendungen hingegen profitieren stark von einer SSD. eine SSD hat beim start vorteile [schnellerer bootvorgang], reagiert schneller und schreibt/liest schneller. leise und kühl.

preislich lohnt sich eine SSD für OS und wichtige anwendungen. für datengrab zu teuer. 
da wird es noch einige zeit dauern, bis SSDs mit höheren kapazitäten billiger werden.


----------



## Cavalera (5. Dezember 2010)

Spiele auf SSD = nonsense ! 
Habe mir auch vor 2 Tagen ne Crucial C300 bestellt, freu mich schon wahnsinnig drauf ;D Persönlich finde ich SSD's aber zu teuer um sie für mehr als nur ne Systemplatte zu nutzen :/

und kress: wie kommt es dass du -1% cpu-usage hast? Gibt die Platte extra Rechenpower? ^^

Edit : Westcoast schneller und ausführlicher als ich ... wie überflüssig man sich deswegen fühlen kann ;D


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> spiele laden auf einer SSD 5% bis 10% schneller.


Woher hast du denn den Wert? Eben getestet: Modern Warfare 2, Private Match, Map Afghan, Ladezeit:

WD3200AAKS (x2, Raid 0) 23 Sekunden
Crucial C300 128GB 10 Sekunden


----------



## roheed (5. Dezember 2010)

kommt stark auf das game an! wir haben zwischen 10 und 100% 
alles erlebt...
siehe hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema.html#a16


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte dazu auch gerne noch GTA4 getestet, weil das auch so pornomäßige ladezeiten hat, aber die installation is nach jedem windows reset im arsch und ich muss den mist jedes mal neu isntalleiren. und da hatte ich noch keine lust zu


----------



## kress (6. Dezember 2010)

Cavalera schrieb:


> und kress: wie kommt es dass du -1% cpu-usage hast? Gibt die Platte extra Rechenpower? ^^



Keine Ahnung, was soll da sonst stehn? 
Ok, ich gebs ja zu, meine Festplatte hat schon ne Sandy Brigde integriert. 
Ist wohl ein Bug.^^


----------

